# PH problems???



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi every body I need some advice about my PH levels .................................................I have a ph level of around 7 from the tap and i've been using PH down to bring it down to 5.8 

i'm using rockwool slabs in a flood and drain system and i've checked the runoff ph of them and it's around 4.8............now should i raise my ph in my rez gradually  to bring the ph of the slabs up to 5.8

I've been noticing what i think is a calcium defeciency and just by what I've been reading .............this is from (mynamestitch)  THANKS VERY MUCH

"Calcium gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 2.0- 5.3
Calcium is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at ph levels of 5.4-5.8 (Wouldnt recommend having a ph over 6.5 in hydro and soil less mediums.) Best range for hydro and soil less mediums is 5.0 to 6.0. Anything out of the ranges listed will contribute to a Calcium Deficiency."

does anyoneelse think that i should begin raising my ph until the slab runoff is between 5.4-5.8               It might mean that my nutrient solution is as high as 6.5 or 7 .............which is right where the tap is right now!!!!

I might get away with not adjusting my tap water at all to get it up to the 5.4 to 5.8 range

any thoughts???????????????????????????


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hydro Ph level from canabis bible states 5.2 to 6.3.

Hope  this helps you.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

RE: I might get away with not adjusting my tap water at all to get it up to the 5.4 to 5.8 range

any thoughts???????????????????????????



This would work fine you are right on your statement. Have a good day.


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

So it is the rootzone PH I should be worried about correct????????????? Nio matter what I have to make the nutrient solution to achieve that  right ???


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

Also what can I use to bring the PH up..................I've never had this problem before..........I'm thinking vinegar I think that raises the ph if i'm not mistaken (crs) lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Don you have signs of scales in the reservoir what look like kettle rust. The bible states the your water ph level is not good. The bible states you should clean reservoir and start a new mix batch. If your tap water is a 7 gpg you have hard water. The scales & kettle rust are signs of hard water.   A helpfil hin the bible states is use reverse osmosis water-filtering  system to clean the tap water. hope this helps.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 13, 2008)

what nutes wedgin?  i use gh flora,RW slabs/flood and drain and i run into a cal def(or mag maybe) when my clones are about 3-4wks old, 2nd wk of flower.  are you adjusting PH of tap before or after you add nutes as im on my fifth grow and ive never had to use PH up with GH.  most nutes have built in PH buffers to lower tap PH, and if you've already lowered it, it gets lowered again by nutes.  dont know if this is the case but thought id throw it out there.  good luck and maybe a flush is due...i use clearex/hygrozyme.  ...and keep res ph correct and rootzone will follow.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 13, 2008)

wedginfool said:
			
		

> Also what can I use to bring the PH up..................I've never had this problem before..........I'm thinking vinegar I think that raises the ph if i'm not mistaken (crs) lol


 
Vinegar is acidic and would lower your ph, but it is unstable and shouldn't be used for ph adjustment.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Hydro shop shoulf cary Ph UP & down for hydro thats what the bible states. The Ph Up will help raise the Ph as for Naural way I don't know but I will look for you.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

This place sales Ph up & down. Hope this helps.
http://www.4hydroponics.com/grow_room/technaFloraPH.asp


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

what is 7gpg?????

my tap water is actually 7.46 PH (just got a new meter and goter calibrated)
my ec is .17 and my ppm's are 120

there is some discoloration in the tub (rust stain )  I've seen a lot worse but I have no idea how much calcium or iron is in it ...............probably all 120 ppm's huh?????


----------



## lyfr (Jun 13, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> The Hydro shop shoulf cary Ph UP & down for hydro thats what the bible states. The Ph Up will help raise the Ph as for Naural way I don't know but I will look for you.


 hey KGB30..you a missionary or somethin with all that bible stuff cause no religion allowed  lot of good info, i got one too.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 13, 2008)

Your water seems fine, pretty good actually, 120 ppm is not bad at all


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

gpg is (grain per gallon).OMG school allover again. lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bibles states very hard water is over 7GPG


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

I  hope this helps


----------



## massproducer (Jun 13, 2008)

I basically use that if your tap is over 200-250 ppm, then you have hard water


----------



## massproducer (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not sure of how to measure gpg, any one else know?


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bible states your local Water company can give you a read out on your water.


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies guys

lyfr I'v been using gh 3 part nuts now and btw this is my first hydro grow so this is all new to me ............... I have been until a few days ago been using a drops ph tester from the aquarium shop and the scale only went down to 6.0  ..........I had been adding 1/2 gram dry PH down /gal and it would bring my ph down to 6. and according to my tester that I got a few days ago this has been the right amount It looks near perfect ........but i've never checked the runoff of the slabs until today and 4.8 seems awful low and i think when i fix this it will fix my calcium prob.................I went to the hydro shop and got some cal-mag+ and added to the rez to fix the calcium problem when all I probably should have done is fix the PH in the rootzone don't you think???


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

It should fix but I would k eep a close eye on the level Ph and the GPG of the the water ok. We all can learn something new if we help each other out.


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

I probably should drain the rez and not add any calmag+ huh .................I've been about thinking switching to the lucas formula (just wish i wouldn't have and bought that gallon of the grow) so i'm thinking I should drain the rez while the lights are out and then when the lights come on us fresh nuts (lucas formula) with only half the amount of ph down that I was originally using and see what that brings the r/w slabs PH up to


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good ideal keep us up to date.


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks i will .........the lights are out now and i'd better get busy if i want this done by lights on 

let you know if it helps my calcium problem.............without using the cal-mag+

thanks guys


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 13, 2008)

shouldn't you be soaking the rockwool in some 5.5 phd water before use??

maintaining ph with tap water will be hard.  you dont know whats in the
water and how its going to effect your res.  

Using PH up and down with tap 
water.  I had to use Milliliters of PH up/down.  with Filtered reverse osmosis
it only takes a drop or two.

imo, if i was you.  I would use plain water and 1/4 teaspooon of flora grow/micro/bloom per gallon.  no more or less until you can at least get
a ph tester.


----------



## wedginfool (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a tester now puffalot ..............and yes i did soak them in rockwool soak for over 24 hours 

however until a few days ago my ph tester was an aquarium liquid drops tester which only went down to 6 on the scale.........so i took my ph down to 6 after my nutes were added....it was maintaining ph just fine i thought ...........until i checked the rootzone..........the PH in the R/W slabs was only 4.5...............I had been keeping the rez at 6 or below the whole time as my new hanna digital confirmed.......................still the rootzone is 4.5

since yesterday when i first posted i have pumped 200 gals of fresh 7.4 PH (plain) water through my rez...............the PH is 5.6 in the rootzone now

tonite i'm adding my nutes and plan on keeping a close eye on the PH of the rootzone  and adjusting from there if need be


----------

